

Formalizations of Gödel's Ontological Proof of God's Existence - neur0mancer
https://github.com/FormalTheology/GoedelGod

======
neur0mancer
The paper with some explanation about the proof is here:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1308.4526v4.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1308.4526v4.pdf)

